# HVLP - Fuji Mighty Mite opinions



## pdxrealtor (Jan 18, 2015)

In looking at HVLP sprayers it seems the Fuji Mighty Mite is considered top of the line.

I'm wondering what your opinions are on the it.

I'm looking at the Mighty Mite 4 (4 turbine) as this should allow me to run some latex through it when I want to do smaller jobs, like a shed.

Any others I should be looking at? Could I possibly get away with the 3 turbine?

Eventually I'll be using the machine to shoot interior walls and mill work, with acrylic/latex paints.

Currently (first project), I'll be using it to shoot stain and poly on 10 interior doors, casing, and base board.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Any particular reason you want an all in one unit vs an HVLP that runs off a compressor? I have need for a compressor other than spraying, so I would have one anyway, but it could be 1/2 the size. I like the greater flexibility provided by the compressor/gun setup vs the all in one units, but I don't need portability.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 18, 2015)

I don't want to fight water in the line, and I certainly need the portability.

I've been buying everything to try and stay away from a compressor with the exception of a small little portable for blowing, pumping, etc.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I have the Fuji 4 stage ( I think mine is called a Super 4) with the XPC spray gun as well as the XPC gravity gun. I only use mine for woodworking finishes, never tried latex (as in wall paint) but I have sprayed a fair amount of 100% acrylic paints through it as well as shellac, some oil based enamel and water based dyes. I don't spray varnish, but can't imagine it being a whole lot different than oil based enamel. I have 2 tip sets (1.0MM and 1.4mm) and so far that has been enough for everything I do. The turbine is a little noisy, and the hose extremely stiff. I bought the whip with mine, but still didn't handling the hose…so I replaced it with Flexilla Premium garden hose. Much, much better. It's a very high quality system, but I've never owned/used any pother so can't compare them. I can tell you that Fuji CS is first rate…even when it's a very minor problem. I can't say I'm crazy about the XPC Gravity gun because of the way the cup is mounted on the spray gun, but it's a minor complaint since the gun works so well.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

I've had an MM4 since 2005. My setup includes both suction and gravity feeds, a pressure pot, and #3,4,5, and 6 setups. I've sprayed everything from dye stain, to shellac, to high quality water based finishes, to NC lacquer, to General Finishes Milk Paint. All with excellent results.

The hose hasn't bothered me. For long sessions, I add a 50ft. red rubber garden hose, put the turbine in another room, and turn the turbine on and off with a 120v dust collector remote.

I'd buy it again in a heartbeat.

A good turbine HVLP is head and shoulders above a compressed-air conversion gun, especially if you spray anything water based or lacquers. All it takes is a tiny amount of oil or water in the air to ruin your whole day. With a turbine, there is never a chance of your air supply ruining your finish. Another plus is that a turbine system is incredibly portable.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Never had oil or water issues with a compressed air system using WB or solvent - an inline filter for painting protects against it. IMO the only advantage to the turbine systems is portability. They are not as flexible as compressor based, which have greater pressure/flow flexibility and gun applications. If one plans to spray on-site at many sites a turbine is definitely the way to go.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

* They are not as flexible as compressor based, which have greater pressure/flow flexibility and gun applications. *

Please tell us more… Which turbine based systems have you used that brought you to this conclusion?


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

None. My opinion (as noted by "IMO") is formed based on reviews and reading through specs and information for various equipment. What compressor based guns and finishes have you used to claim *"A good turbine HVLP is head and shoulders above a compressed-air conversion gun, especially if you spray anything water based or lacquers"*? How many guns will work with your MM4? How much gun supply pressure/flow adjustment is available? Did you need to thin the various finishes used with your turbine? How much?


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

I was just wondering what I might be missing. To answer your questions…

*How many guns will work with your MM4?*

Most turbine guns can be adapted to work with any turbine. It's got standard cup fittings, too, in case a user wants to use something like 3M PPS disposable liners.

*How much gun supply pressure/flow adjustment is available?*

Air? Zero to 100%, right on the hose, using a simple valve just like a garden hose. You set everything else first, then turn down the air for minimal bounce and overspray. The fluid volume (needle opening) is set right at the back of the gun.

*
Did you need to thin the various finishes used with your turbine? How much?*

No. Remember, this is a FOUR stage turbine… I spray GF Milk Paint right from the can, without using the largest tip. With the #6 needle / cap, I could probably spray 40wt motor oil. I do thin some of them, for better flow on the work, to change drying times in varying weather conditions, or for final flow coating with NC lacquer. The high-quality water base clears I use shouldn't be thinned, and are similar in viscosity to a home center polyurethane. I normally spray most with a #3 or #4 setup, directly from the can.

Once a tip / needle set is installed, the gun has adjustments for pattern, pattern angle, pattern size, fluid to air ratio, and air volume. It can also be changed from suction feed to gravity feed to 1/2 gallon pressure pot feed, in under five minutes.

It all (Apollo, too…) works as well as any conversion gun I've ever used, with zero air contamination worries and no need for a huge compressor. If someone already owns a huge compressor and super reliable oil / water filtration, and will always use it in a fixed booth, a conversion gun will save a bunch of money, but the OP didn't say any of that.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks for the input. Sounds like more YAYs for the Fuji MINI Mite. (Crap- I called it a 'Mighty' mite  )

I just looked up pressure pot, as I had no idea what was. What a nice addition for someone like myself who would like to use this sprayer on larger jobs as mentioned above.

The ability to add extra volume via a pressure pot is huge actually, and it might just have pushed me over the edge. I need to settle down a bit, contain my excitement, and re-visit the shopping cart in about 12-hours. Lol…

Please keep any input coming! It's all very helpful to me. I was just about to ask Oggie what the # 3,4,5,6 he talked about was, but as I was typing his post above came through.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I have a "huge compressor" and use nothing but conversions guns. Compressor has nothing but the standard water trap. Never had a water or oil contamination problem. Maybe I'm just lucky.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 18, 2015)

First - A compressor is out for me. I am not getting a compressor the purpose of painting, or at all if I can help it. That said, I've used a couple compressors consistently. One was mine, 30 gallon, and it had the line filters. I never could get that thing to stop sending moisture down the line. I used it for air tools mostly.

The second is my grandfathers. It's very large and I've painted with it once without any issues. He's currently working on an alder table, spraying multiple coats of poly on it. Looks great to me.

I think the compressor could be dialed in to work just fine. It's just not for me at this time. I recently bought 3 nail guns and a staple gun. All battery and/or gas charged. None of them air. Time will tell if that was a mistake or not.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

+1 OggieOglethorpe - I couldn't have said it better, and often haven't!


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

I realize air pressure/flow adj is 100%, but a 100% of what? If in fact your system is capable of properly atomizing higher viscosity liquids it is a moot point. A compressor based gun can supply as much pressure/flow as is needed for proper atomization. So a turbine is not head and shoulders above a compressor based system. The finish doesn't care - it needs the proper cap design and airflow to atomize properly and flow onto the surface (pressure cup/pot systems not included in the discussion).

Being able to use a cheap gun for primer, glues, sealants, etc. that I get into sometimes is a real benefit. I'm not so sure there is as much interchangeability for the turbine guns as you suggest - I think the guns are closely designed with the particular turbine supplying them, and it is a system. Some with turbines have had issues with the air temp off the turbine when using WB finishes - may be set up dependent.

My "huge compressor" takes up about 4 sg ft and runs on 110V, and is available to run air tools and other tasks around the shop. I've always needed an air compressor in my shop for various things, so it's a matter of a little more money for a little larger compressor, and having the flexibility to choose/use any gun. The inline oil/water filters to prevent contamination are just a few $'s, work very well, and last a long time. For those who don't want a compressor and/or need portability, turbines are the obvious choice.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm going to pull the trigger on a 4 turbine.

What are the differences between the gravity and pressure cup setups?

Any suggestions on where to buy? They have them on Amazon, and another vendor I see frequently also has them for the same price.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

With the Fuji XPC, (not sure about the other models) the gravity cup actually has a pressurized paint cup. Before I bought mine my spraying was all pressure cup, and this was the first gravity cup gun I had ever used. I've found it to have a learning curve and I still struggle with it a little. Bear in mind I'm hardly a pro, so have little experience with all the different types of guns. Anyway, I added the regular gun when i spotted a used one for sale, and do much better with it. The gravity cup is smaller and better able to get into tight spaces, in my case with identical guns the setup is the same for both (viscosity, cap set, air flow, etc.) As for where to buy, Amazon would be my choice. If you watch you might fall into a "Lightning Deal" and get a very good buy (although there's a better chance around Christmas). My entire setup normally sells for about $800, and I got it on a lightning deal for about $625. There are lots of other good suppliers as well, Jewitt's Homestead Finishing sells Fuji, as does many of the on line spray system vendors (Search for the model you want).


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 18, 2015)

^^ Thanks.

Both the gravity and bottom cups are pressure fed, is this correct? The delivery system is the same?

I'm trying to figure out what limits I might run into with the bottom feed gun vs. the top, gravity feed gun. Especially since I can get the quart cup for the gravity feed.

If I build a large table, and have to spray it flat vs. standing it up, will one gun have a significant advantage over another? It's my understanding that the bottom feed gun can be on its side with 1/4 quart and not have any issues spraying.

I'm really leaning towards the bottom feed unless I can find a reason NOT to go that route.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I've sprayed with my bottom being about that low and it worked just fine. Bear in mind, with either gun (again, I'm referring to the XPC series) you can buy attachments from Fuji that allow you to convert to the opposite stye. That is, with the gravity gun, you can buy a one quart cup and an adapter that turns it into a bottom feed. Same with the bottom feed, you can buy a conversion cup that turns it into a gravity cup (although a little strange looking one). As for the large table thing, the biggest difference will be the amount of finish the gun holds. The bottom feed is one quart, the gravity cup is less than 1/2 quart (400CC, I think). I do think if you have the gravity gun and put the conversion kit on to make it a bottom feed, I think the cup hangs on a swivel fitting, so if you lean the gun forward the cup is still vertical…at least that's what I think happens.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 18, 2015)

^^^ Thx again, for your info. And thanks everyone else.

I just ordered the Fuji Mini Mite 4 with # 3,5,6 tips and some other little accessories.

Is the whip worth the 33.00?

I ended up with the quart, bottom feed, cup. Found the system online for 679.00. Most places have it at 760.00, and a couple at 699.00. Pretty satisfied with the 679.00 price. It took some digging.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

I sold my 4 stage Capspray - Now I use a foam roller and 'Flowtrol' mixed into the paint.

Goes on better than spray, without all the overspray mess and hour long cleanup, but I am a hobby finish guy, just saying.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 18, 2015)

I absolutely hate paint brushes. More than anything. And…. rolling is a very close second. Especially when finishing. I just don't have the patience and am never happy with the finish.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 18, 2015)

So…. it turns out the kit I ordered earlier, mentioned above, included the old XT gun. The site was a little misleading, but I still feel dumb for not noticing!

I cancelled that order, and ended up with the XPC gun, not the newest T series but with the XPC gravity gun there is in fact not only a swivel option to convert it to a bottom feed (as Fred mentions) but spray gun world sells a pretty awesome kit/deal.

It includes the gravity feed and all the standard items of that kit, but also includes a 3M pps 1 liter kit and 10 cups plus the adapter. The adapter for the pps kit turns it into essentially a bottom feed kit that can be shot at any angle.

So the main point is….... that xpc-g gun is real damn versatile.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

About the whip. I mentioned earlier that the Fuji hose (to me) is very stiff and I replaced mine with some Flexilla garden hose. With just the Fuji hose, the whip is really helpful. Even more so with the gravity gun and tight places. Is it worth $33? Nope! that's a lot of money for a 6' piece of anything. Anyway, sounds like you got a good deal, congrats…be interested to hear how you like it. Also like to hear your opinion of the swivel fitting/bottom feeder conversion.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 18, 2015)

Well….. two strikes.

The second order turned out to be all out of stock. Turns out it's pretty hard, if not impossible, to get an older mity might with the xpc/xpc-g guns new as a system.

I ended up doing what I should have done, what I normally do, in the first place. Sticking with a name mentioned over and over on multiple forums, and Amazon.

Amazon had one open box unit in their warehouse deals shop, the new T series gravity gun, for 706.00. Did I mention Fuji Mini-Mites are impossible to find for any less than 760.00?

I went back and forth between the T series gravity and the 2 quart fuji pressure pot setup, and the G-xpc new (new model) with swivel and bottom quart conversion, and the same G-xpc system with bottom cup conversion in the PPS large cups (the PPS system is expensive to keep going for someone not doing this every day)....despite the price savings from the unit on Amazon.

I really really liked the versatility of that g-xpc gun, and I could have still gotten it with the 2 quart pressure pot. The difference would have been -200 CC's when setup in the gravity cup configuration.

Did you know the Fuji pressure pot needs no compressor? It runs solely off the turbine.

In the end I went with the new T75 gravity kit and 2 quart Fuji pressure pot kit. Phelps matched the price of the unit on Amazon and so I went with his number 6 kit, which includes three extra tips, stands, filters, cleaning kit, cup maintenance kit, whip, and some other little freebies.

1200 out the door. About 350.00 more than I was planning on spending. Actually about 450.00 if you count what I was planning on in the very beginning. Oh well.

I was reading around and one guy was saying he just puts a can inside the pressure pot most of the time, which eliminates the need to clean that baby. That's a nice plus if it works.

Anyways….. sorry for the long story. I can't believe I bought setups from two sites and both were complete BS. Fuji even has a warning on their site in big red letters that they are not affiliated with one of the sites I attempted to purchase from. DOH! I didn't notice that until today, after I was notified of the back order.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I have read often hat folks sit the whole can into the pressure pot and spray. I still haven't been motivated to buy one yet, maybe someday. I'm sure you'll be happy with your purchase…as for the overspending, oh well; it happens (a lot).


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

Even though his website design is rather "vintage", I've done business with Roger Phelps of phelpsrefinishing.com many times…

http://www.phelpsrefinishing.com/fuji.html


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 18, 2015)

Fred- good to hear. I wouldn't have messed with a pressure pot just yet, but the fact Fuji has one that doesn't require a compressor was a no brainer for me.

Oggie- his other site is hvlpsales.com , and is almost identical to the one you reference.


----------

